# 27C3: Hacker wollen GSM-Netz weiteren Härtetests unterziehen



## Newsfeed (30 Dezember 2010)

Harald Welte vom Open-Source-Projekt OsmocomBB hat die Hackergemeinde aufgerufen, ihre Sicherheitstests vom Internet stärker auf mobile Netzwerke auszudehnen. Mit frei verfügbarer Software könne etwa dem GSM-Protokoll auf den Zahn gefühlt werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

